# Finishing Deer Antler?



## davidrei (Nov 28, 2005)

I finally got some antlers to play with and I'm trying to figure out the best way to finish.  I've tried Hut Crystal Coat with PPP as well as a straight CA finish; neither is great (though there is likely some operator error involved).  A few questions:



> -	Will the soft part of the antler hold up?  Before finishing, it feels fuzzy, but I'm not sure if that means it will be susceptible to 'falling apart' later.
> 
> -	Does Hut Crystal Coat contain oil?  Will it yellow the pen over time?
> 
> ...


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 28, 2005)

The fuzzy part: I'm ***uming you're speaking of the marrow you've turned into. I should be filled with CA or a slurry of CA and antler dust. I sand to600, MM to 12000 and buff with white diamonds. If you choose antler whose diameter is just a bit larger than your pen the surface should be all bone and not marrow and it polishes like gl***. No finish needed.  No crystal coat or wax on any of my pens. I have done the CA finish on antler but see no need for it. The antler polishes nicley.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by davidrei_
> <br />I finally got some antlers to play with and I'm trying to figure out the best way to finish.  I've tried Hut Crystal Coat with PPP as well as a straight CA finish; neither is great (though there is likely some operator error involved).  A few questions:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 28, 2005)

Deer Antler is why God invented CA[]


----------



## rtparso (Nov 28, 2005)

CA all the way. Only one added comment. I had some older antler and the pieces that I turned all bone and did not finish developed a rough surface after about 6 months. The CA finished did not. I now put a coat of CA on all my antler just in case.


----------

